
Using too much water to wash your clothes releases more plastic microfibres - elorant
https://www.abc.net.au/news/2019-09-26/delicate-washing-cycle-releases-microplastics/11551356
======
EricE
I think we are past prevention at this point and need to figure out ways to
adapt/clean up that can be easily and economically implemented.

~~~
kian
Note that cotton clothes leave exactly 0 microplastics no matter how much
water is used to wash them. Prevention is still the best cure - just stop
buying plastic clothes. Kind of like how the way to adapt to the Roman habit
of sweetening wine with lead and then serving in lead dish ware was to not
drink leaded wine and eat out of wooden or other dish ware.

~~~
bkrn
We still have to demonstrate that the choice to go cotton to avoid micro
plastic release outweighs the tremendous water use that goes with cotton
agriculture - water use that occurs in some of the most water scarce areas of
the world.

And unless we're going organic consider the impacts of eutrophication and
other chemical discharge/byproducts.

There isn't a silver bullet in material sustainability besides non-
consumption. And we usually don't know (or agree) enough to weigh
externalities against each other.

Its important that we study, assess, and (hopefully) mitigate the
release/impact of micro plastics because their isn't a plausible path toward
the textile product's industry to reduce it's carbon footprint in line with
the UNFCCC without relying on recycled polyester.

~~~
bkrn
Sorry for the typos.

